# Greetings



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Greetings,

Just joined the forums, hoping to learn more from you guys to make coffee taste even better!

Tassimo, Delongi ECAM Bean to Cup. The next machine will be based on what I can learn from you guys.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi mate welcome loads of info on here, the problem is putting into practice


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

I would have to say there is lots of info on here and many varibles to the equation.


----------

